# Diary - Weight Loss & Fitness



## Alligatorob (Apr 18, 2021)

I have been looking for a place to fit in around here, and this seems like one that might work, and could be good for me.

I will try to post regularly, others are welcome to post here as well, I find group reinforcement can help.

I am a 68 year old man and have been quite overweight most of my life, a compulsive overeater I guess.  About 2 years ago I went on a diet and managed to lose 160+ pounds, for over a year I was on less than 1,000 calories per day.  I did that with a doctor's supervision.  I am now down about 200 lbs from where I was 10 years ago.  I did this with just low calorie controlled eating, and exercise.  No fad diets, no surgery, no drugs.  I got to what I am calling maintenance last July and have been trying to keep the weight off.  I am finding that to be more challenging than losing it...  My latest issue is that I had hernia surgery about 3 weeks ago, that stopped the exercise and I have put some weight on, though I suspect a lot of it's just water and edema (swelling) from the surgery.  

So I plan to post my regular progress here, and others are welcome to do the same, comment, or just ignore me, we will see how it goes.  At this point I do not need to, or want to lose any real weight, but would be happy to lose the few pounds of postop water weight.  I just need to figure out how to keep it off.  Here is something copied from another place that says something about my recent weight, you will see it varies a lot, but I have stayed a lot slimmer than I have been at any other time in life.  I am trying to stay somewhere in, or near the 150s, at 5'7", about right for me.  Started maintenance in July 2020, kept detailed track ever since:  

August began 161, ended 159, ranged 163 to 159.
September began 160, ended 158, ranged 160 to 154.
October began 159, ended 158, ranged from 155 to 162.
November began 160, ended 153, ranged from 153 to 164.
December averaged 156 and ranged from 151 to 159.
January 2021 averaged 155 and ranged from 149 to 160.
February averaged 156 but ranged wildly 145 to 166.
March averaged 147, ranged from 143 to 153, the high just the one day after surgery.
April
1 - 147 lbs
2 - 147 lbs
3 - 148 lbs
4 - 148 lbs
5 - 148 lbs
6 - 148 lbs
7 - 149 lbs
8 - 151 lbs
9 - 155 lbs
10 - 155 lbs
11 - 153 lbs
12 - 155 lbs
13 - 157 lbs
14 -157 lbs
15 - 158 lbs
16 - 158 lbs
17 - 159 lbs
18 - 160 lbs


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2021)

All I can say is......you rock, man

I've been at 210 lbs for about six months now
I'd like to break 200
I also like apple fritters

soooooo....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2021)

@Alligatorob , it does seem like post surgery water retention is part of the rise. I also admire your dedication! When you're more mobile again, the rest will come off. Good luck!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 19, 2021)

Congratulations, 'gator!!!  I am seriously impressed by your success.  Like you, I changed my approach to food about two years ago.  Although not nearly as spectacular as your weight loss, I was able to go from the lower 240s to the mid-160s in about nine months and have continued to main that weight (+/- 2 pounds).

A few days ago I was carrying some 50-pound bags to the barn and it occurred to me that . . . (well, you know the rest) 

I won't hijack your thread with details but I will keep following this with great interest.  If you'd like to chat you can PM me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 19, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I've been at 210 lbs for about six months now
> I'd like to break 200
> I also like apple fritters


Hey Gary, good to meet you!  And I can sure relate to that still liking apple fritters thing...  Hope you are able to get below 200, that would be good.


RadishRose said:


> it does seem like post surgery water retention is part of the rise... When you're more mobile again, the rest will come off.


Hey Rose, good to meet you!  And thanks I am sure at least a part of it is the water retention from surgery, we will see.


Tommy said:


> Congratulations, 'gator!!!  I am seriously impressed by your success.  Like you, I changed my approach to food about two years ago.  Although not nearly as spectacular as your weight loss, I was able to go from the lower 240s to the mid-160s in about nine months and have continued to main that weight (+/- 2 pounds).
> 
> A few days ago I was carrying some 50-pound bags to the barn and it occurred to me that . . . (well, you know the rest)
> 
> I won't hijack your thread with details but I will keep following this with great interest.  If you'd like to chat you can PM me.


Hey Tommy, a very impressive story you have.  I sure wish I could figure out how to stay +/- 2 pounds.  Even before this recent gain I have not been able to do better than +/- about 10 lbs!  Hijack away, I have no particular plans for this thread, except to try and post here myself for a while.  Having others, particularly others with your record of success, helps me.

Yesterday was a good day, I kept my calories below my 2,000 goal and got some yardwork in for exercise.  I tired pretty easily but getting back out and doing something felt good.  Recovery from surgery continues.  I am up another pound this morning to 161, 18 pounds above where I was the morning before I went into surgery about 3 1/2 weeks ago...  Am thinking of trying to reduce calories a little, at least until I can get back to more normal exercise.

Rob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm about four years older and three inches taller than you, and had my hernia surgery at the beginning of November last year.  (I gave myself the hernia lifting rocks while working on a garden site ... at my age I should have known better! )  Hope your recovery is going well.

My key to weight loss & maintenance has been carefully managing my macronutrient intake.  I measure and record everything I eat and have daily targets of (1) less than 55% of total calories from carbohydrates, (2) less than 30% of total calories from fats, and (3) a minimum of 100 grams of protein.  I also get a minimum of 30 grams of fiber each day.  My average daily total caloric intake is around 2100-2200.

I'll be the first to admit that this approach wouldn't work for many people.  Several things make it possible for me.
-  I've always been a numbers-driven guy.  My career in science and management involved endless data collection and analysis.  I'm probably a little OCD when it comes to monitoring things.
-  I've been blessed with a loving and helpful wife who puts up with weighing and measuring what goes into our meals.
-  Neither of us has ever been big fans of eating out.  As I'm sure you know, restaurant food is notoriously oversized, overpriced, and loaded with obscene quantities of carbs and fats.

In the end, weight management is a highly individual thing.  I depends on a wide variety of factors including one's unique physiology, personality, living conditions, employment, interests, and so forth.  I feel very blessed in having discovered what works for me.

Not knowing how extensive your surgery was it would seem that, with spring finally here and better weather ahead, your recovery should progress fairly quickly.  Mine was a slightly complex inguinal hernia and I felt that I was back to around 75% after four weeks; 90% after eight.

Please keep me posted on your progress.  I hope I can be an encouragement to you.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome to the group. I don't have a weight problem but I have great sympathy for those that do. I put on a lot of weight when I was pregnant but I hated being fat, so it was easy to lose the extra weight afterwards. I just stick to calorie controlling....that way I don't have to deprive myself of chocolate and cakes. I just include them in my daily allowance.
I'm currently watching the tv series, 'My 600lb Life'. It's sad that so many people have allowed themselves to get to that state, but they all seem to have emotional problems and find eating a comfort.


----------



## Chet (Apr 23, 2021)

Congratulations on the weight loss. Maintenance eating is just about forming new eating habits, and once it's a habit you won't even think about it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2021)

Congratulations on your weight loss and determination to maintain it. It sounds like you have a plan that works so I wish you the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2021)

Much respect @Alligatorob on your weight loss and accomplishments.  Wonderful you're actively taking care of yourself so well, kudos!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Welcome to the group. I don't have a weight problem but I have great sympathy for those that do. I put on a lot of weight when I was pregnant but I hated being fat, so it was easy to lose the extra weight afterwards. I just stick to calorie controlling....that way I don't have to deprive myself of chocolate and cakes. I just include them in my daily allowance.
> I'm currently watching the tv series, 'My 600lb Life'. It's sad that so many people have allowed themselves to get to that state, but they all seem to have emotional problems and find eating a comfort.


I like to watch a similar program.  It reminds me to keep on trying to get my weight down.  I am trying to lose another 10 pounds before surgery in June but it is not going well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2021)

I have always had a weight problem.  I try to stick to 2000 calories or less a day and loosely keep track of what I eat.  I am an emotional eater.  @Alligatorob i simply could not eat just a 1000 calories a day. Don’t see how you managed it.  2000 a day is hard for me.  I try and burn 2300 to 2600 calories a day.

I lost 25 lbs due to not being able to eat out last year.  We eat out a lot and couldn’t so it was not that hard, but now it is.    I want, as I said, to lose 10 more pounds before hip replacement in June.  It is not going well.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey thanks for all the comments and support.  I am still bouncing along trying to maintain my loss...


Tommy said:


> My key to weight loss & maintenance has been carefully managing my macronutrient intake. I measure and record everything I eat and have daily targets of (1) less than 55% of total calories from carbohydrates, (2) less than 30% of total calories from fats, and (3) a minimum of 100 grams of protein. I also get a minimum of 30 grams of fiber each day. My average daily total caloric intake is around 2100-2200.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that this approach wouldn't work for many people. Several things make it possible for me.
> - I've always been a numbers-driven guy. My career in science and management involved endless data collection and analysis. I'm probably a little OCD when it comes to monitoring things.


Thanks Tommy, my approach is similar, I keep close track of my calories and macros.  My current target is somewhere between 1,700 and 2,000 per day.  That worked for me until I got the surgery and stopped exercising.  Gained a little in the last few weeks, not too much.  Once I can exercise again I am thinking I will be ok.


Tommy said:


> Not knowing how extensive your surgery was it would seem that, with spring finally here and better weather ahead, your recovery should progress fairly quickly. Mine was a slightly complex inguinal hernia and I felt that I was back to around 75% after four weeks; 90% after eight.
> 
> Please keep me posted on your progress. I hope I can be an encouragement to you.


I am not sure how to rate surgeries, not having much experience with it, but I do think it was fairly extensive.  Three hernia and mesh implanted from my belly button side to side all the way down.  The Dr said I had a lot of scaring and had probably had the hernia's for over 30 years, I think he is right.  And thanks for the offer, I need all the encouragement I can get!


Rosemarie said:


> I'm currently watching the tv series, 'My 600lb Life'. It's sad that so many people have allowed themselves to get to that state, but they all seem to have emotional problems and find eating a comfort.


I never thought of myself as being like that, but maybe I was.  Having been overweight for over 60 years those behaviors become quite engrained.  Now I am missing that comfort from eating, and have not found much to replace it, still struggling a bit.


Chet said:


> Maintenance eating is just about forming new eating habits, and once it's a habit you won't even think about it.


 I hope that is true, but forming new habits after 60+ years is easier said than done.  I overate for many years and have only about 2 years now of healthier eating, does not feel like a habit yet.


Keesha said:


> It sounds like you have a plan that works so I wish you the best.


Thanks Keesha, and as to a plan sometimes it doesn't seem like much of a plan, but it is working.  Sticking to it is the hard thing...


Aneeda72 said:


> I have always had a weight problem.  I try to stick to 2000 calories or less a day and loosely keep track of what I eat.  I am an emotional eater.  @Alligatorob i simply could not eat just a 1000 calories a day. Don’t see how you managed it.  2000 a day is hard for me.  I try and burn 2300 to 2600 calories a day.
> 
> I lost 25 lbs due to not being able to eat out last year.  We eat out a lot and couldn’t so it was not that hard, but now it is.    I want, as I said, to lose 10 more pounds before hip replacement in June.  It is not going well.


Hey Aneeda, the only way I have been able to stick to it is careful tracking of my calories and macros, I use the myfitnesspal app to do that.  In some ways the 1,000 calories a day with weight loss was easier than 2,000 in maintenance.  When losing weight seeing the scales dropping regularly was a great positive reinforcement.  My suggestion to you is try to set a goal of eating well and logging your food, don't worry so much about the weight.  Eat right and the weight will take care of itself.  Oh, and congrats on losing the 25 lbs, that is no small thing!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 29, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I have been looking for a place to fit in around here, and this seems like one that might work, and could be good for me.
> 
> I will try to post regularly, others are welcome to post here as well, I find group reinforcement can help.
> 
> I am a 68 year old man and have been quite overweight most of my life, a compulsive overeater I guess.  About 2 years ago I went on a diet and managed to lose 160+ pounds, for over a year I was on less than 1,000 calories per day.  I did that with a doctor's supervision.  I am now down about 200 lbs from where I was 10 years ago.



Absolutely awesome- job well done Alligatorob!      I walked in your shoes, you must be so proud and feeling so much better with life!


----------



## Jules (Apr 29, 2021)

Alligatorob, well done.  Congratulations.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey Rob!  You're now about four weeks out from your surgery now.  How about an update!!!!

I'm curious to know more about your eating patterns.  Do you usually eat at fixed times or browse throughout the day?  Do you tend to concentrate your calories around a particular time of day?

I normally eat breakfast a couple hours after I get up, a noon meal, a mid afternoon snack, supper around 6, and an evening snack.  My tendency is to have a 600-700 calorie breakfast, a 300-350 calorie lunch, a light afternoon snack, and then crowd the rest of my 2100-2200 calories into the evening.  I know this isn't the best thing and I'd like to shift more of my food to earlier in the day.  As I think about it, I'm usually involved in doing something mid-day and not very hungry while in the evening I tend to get bored so eating helps to fill the time.  Definitely not a good pattern ... I'll have to work on that!  Any ideas?


----------

